# How To Hack Sky For Free Movies.



## izzybrewer (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi

This video will show you how you can hack a sky box to play free box office movies.

Edit out link


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

izzy, you should probably read the TSG rules regarding hacking.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Perhaps you missed the rules about illegal activities when you came in. Please read and follow the rules when posting in the future. This thread is closed.


----------

